

Oracle v. Google full trial transcripts: day 1 - grellas
http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=2012090614295190

======
pserwylo
I would love to see Groklaw adopt something akin to the way that
openaustralia.org or www.theyworkforyou.com provides online access to hansard.
Here is an example exchange, the most recent at time of posting:

<http://www.openaustralia.org/debates/?id=2012-08-16.74.1>

A lot of the things the site does well would also work well for legal
transcripts:

\- Ability to comment on individual remarks

\- Links to wikipedia articles for jargon

\- Links to their own glossary

\- Links to the original hansard source

\- Mug shots of speakers: I found following the original Oracle/Google Groklaw
transcripts more immersive after seeing at pictures of Van Nest et al.

\- API access[0]

And I'm sure there are many others. Anyhow, I'm still glad Groklaw provides
this service. For anyone who goes on about the apparent bias of the editorials
on Groklaw, at least they provide the straight facts too. Then you can make up
your own mind, rather than having to rely on other (potentially biased)
journalists.

[0] - <http://www.openaustralia.org/api/>

